# My "Must Do" Events around the Midwest. What are yours?



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm entering my 3rd year of cycling and I have been trying to get a taste of as many events as possible. Here is my list of rides that I have done before and will definitely do this coming season:

Horribly Hilly Hundred in Blue Mounds, WI. A real sufferfest if you're into that kind of thing.

IL Tour De Farms MS Ride One of my best friends has a relative with MS. We ride for her and the many others who struggle with the disease.

Four Star Bike Tour I loved doing this ride last year. It starts at UIC (University of Illinois at Chicago).

Two Rivers Century Last year I rode this event and loved it!!! Very family friendly if you have children. The ride begins and ends at a water park.

Apple Cider Century This will be my 3rd time doing this event. Very nice late season ride.

This year, I'd like to try Lorie's Lakeside Century, the Sub-5 Century (I hope they aren't scheduled the same weekend), and the Tour De Shawnee. Has anyone ever done any of these rides? What is your opinion of them?


----------



## TLDetroit (Feb 8, 2010)

I plan to do the Apple Cider Century 2013, as my first one ever 

RAGBRAI--definitely on the bucket list

I have done Zoo de Mack for 2 years now--fun ride

PALM (Pedal across lower Michigan)

I absolutely must do the DALMAC or some other ride that you can ride across the Mackinac Bridge. 
I have walked it, been under it by boat, over it by car and RV--only logical I ride my bike over it at some point


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

TLDetroit said:


> I plan to do the Apple Cider Century 2013, as my first one ever
> 
> RAGBRAI--definitely on the bucket list
> 
> ...


How has the weather been on the Zoo de Mack ride when you've done it?


----------



## TLDetroit (Feb 8, 2010)

It has been great both times. Highs in 70's. It is a great ride and I highly recommend it. 
there is a place along the route you can take a dip in the water if you get too hot as well.


We like to start fairly early and hit the bar in Mackinaw City for a post ride beer. It has taken us about 4 hours to do the 50 miles but, we are not in any rush.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

It seems as though you are into the multiday rides. I haven't done any of them yet because I am allergic to camping. My cycling buddies are trying to get me to attempt rides like that. Perhaps in the future, but not now. 

I have done the MS Ride in IL, which is a 2 day ride, but I stay in a hotel there.

Do you know if the PALM ride go West to East every year?


----------



## TLDetroit (Feb 8, 2010)

antonlove said:


> It seems as though you are into the multiday rides. I haven't done any of them yet because I am allergic to camping. My cycling buddies are trying to get me to attempt rides like that. Perhaps in the future, but not now.
> 
> I have done the MS Ride in IL, which is a 2 day ride, but I stay in a hotel there.
> 
> Do you know if the PALM ride go West to East every year?



Yes, I believe it does. I have not done it before, but have some info I received on it by mail.
I would love to get more into bicycle touring/multi day camping rides but, the husband just isn't into it.

We are not at the point in our relationship that we take seperate vacations either.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Michigan Mountain Mayhem registration opened on Saturday and I believe they are nearly full. It's a great ride with over 10k feet of climbing. There are some really steep climbs including an optional "super hill" which I believe was something like a 27% grade.

If you mountain bike, obviously the Iceman.

The horribly hilly hundred is one I'd like to do.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Doc_D said:


> Michigan Mountain Mayhem registration opened on Saturday and I believe they are nearly full. It's a great ride with over 10k feet of climbing. There are some really steep climbs including an optional "super hill" which I believe was something like a 27% grade.


I just looked up this MMM ride. It looks incredible. Right up my alley. I wish I could do it this year, but it's one that I will definitely put on my wish list in the future. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## TheMilkMan (Apr 30, 2012)

Ohio has the Columbus Fall Challenge (cfc) which has over 15000 ft of climbing in 2 days


----------



## bylerj1 (Aug 14, 2012)

*My "Must Do" Events around the Midwest. What are yours?*

The RAIN--I did it last year, and absolutely loved it. Well set up, good route, nice people. It was a great day, can't wait for next year.


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll add a few. These are in or around Chicago.


May 26 Bike the drive in Chicago
Home | Bike the Drive

June 2 Udder Century
MCBC

July 21 Pampered Century
CCC Event

Sept. 8 Door County Century
http://www.doorcountycentury.com/

Sept. 22 North Shore Century
Home: Evanston Bicycle Club


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

crbeals said:


> I'll add a few. These are in or around Chicago.
> 
> 
> May 26 Bike the drive in Chicago
> ...


I've personally done Bike The Drive and the North Shore Century. I don't consider either ride a "must do," but I did enjoy doing both of them. If someone hasn't done them, I definitely recommend them.

A friend of mine has done the Udder Century, and it is her "must do." She's talked me into doing that ride this year. 

I looked up the Pampered Century and the Door County Century. There are people in my group who would love to do the Pampered Century, and I'm really intrigued by the Door County Century. What was the weather like when you rode DCC before?


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Today, 2/6, is the last day to sign up for the HHH ride. If anyone is interested, or forgot to do it, here is your reminder. Click here to register for that ride.


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

I have not done the Door County ride. This is a list of rides that I am going to try to do this year. The Door County Century was recommend to me by a friend. I didn't ask what the weather would be like. Guessing with Door County it could be anything really.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

crbeals said:


> I have not done the Door County ride. This is a list of rides that I am going to try to do this year. The Door County Century was recommend to me by a friend. I didn't ask what the weather would be like. Guessing with Door County it could be anything really.


Understood. I looked up the ride, and it looks really cool, but I tend to try to head south in Sept because I prefer to ride in warmer weather. 

I'm excited that I just got my confirmation to ride in the HHH ride. HOORAY!!!


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

bylerj1 said:


> The RAIN--I did it last year, and absolutely loved it. Well set up, good route, nice people. It was a great day, can't wait for next year.


^^^this...
I did it in 2010, then volunteered at the finish line in 2012. Will difintely do it this year, 2013. It is a great ride. Not too big, pretty good rest stops. This year it on July 13th.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/48734274176/


----------



## BLZibub (Jul 12, 2008)

If anyone enjoys a microbrew or two, there is a ride in conjunction with the Tyranena Brewery in Lake Mills, WI Tyranena Oktoberfest Bike Ride. It starts and ends at the brewery with a rest stop at the Trek factory in Waterloo. Good food, beer, bands & SAG. Lots of hills and fun.


----------



## Stuballz (Feb 22, 2013)

As far as "t shirt" rides go i'm i big fan of the Door County Century and i like the Udder Century (the Udder is a cheap one too). I got the Apple Cider Century on my list for this year. The last couple year i got into gravel road riding and found a ride called the Almanzo in Minnesota. I've done it the last couple years and its a hoot. 1350 riders are signed up for this years event and its FREE!


----------



## Gregman2 (May 8, 2006)

this will be my 10th MS Tour de Farms ride this June - I do the 200 mile route. We should somehow all hook up or figure out a way to identify ourselves while out on the course to pace together or just to say hi.

Planning on finally doing the Apple Cider Century this year - I've registered for it for the past 5 years but always seem to blow it off - but I seriously want to ride it this year.

I am also trying to get into the Marathon for year which training might cut into my riding schedule.

I am in the West Loop if anyone else is in the city and wants ride or train together speak up!


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Gregman2 said:


> this will be my 10th MS Tour de Farms ride this June - I do the 200 mile route. We should somehow all hook up or figure out a way to identify ourselves while out on the course to pace together or just to say hi.
> 
> Planning on finally doing the Apple Cider Century this year - I've registered for it for the past 5 years but always seem to blow it off - but I seriously want to ride it this year.
> 
> ...


I ride with the group SMOKIN' SPOKES. We wear the hi vis jerseys. If you see any of us out, ask for Cheetah. They will point you in my direction.


----------



## Gregman2 (May 8, 2006)

antonlove said:


> I ride with the group SMOKIN' SPOKES. We wear the hi vis jerseys. If you see any of us out, ask for Cheetah. They will point you in my direction.


Does Big Dog ride with you guys? Flourescent yellow jerseys???


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Gregman2 said:


> Does Big Dog ride with you guys? Flourescent yellow jerseys???


I would characterize the jerseys as lime green. We do have a BIG DOG with us. His jersey now reads El Perro Grande.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Indianapolis area,

NITE ride. Ride starts at 11pm at night, 20 mile route travels thru down town Indianapolis. About 2000 participants. Full police escort at every street. Fun time. Bring a cruiser bike. 

Hope Indiana ride. Happens in mid September. Ice cream floats at the end of the ride. The weather is usually perfect. Fantastic stops. Must do. 

Columbus Indiana Beer Ride. Fun. Nice routes.


----------



## JimmehMac (Mar 9, 2013)

Seems you enjoy the intensity of a century. Have you ever thought about doing a week long tour up in Iowa? Ragbrai is a good way to have fun biking while getting a little crazy in the corn.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

JimmehMac said:


> Seems you enjoy the intensity of a century. Have you ever thought about doing a week long tour up in Iowa? Ragbrai is a good way to have fun biking while getting a little crazy in the corn.


Not sure if this was specifically directed at me, but I do enjoy the intensity of a century ride. I have some friends who are doing RAGBRAI this year, but due to scheduling, I won't be able to make it. However, I do see it in my future.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

TLDetroit said:


> I plan to do the Apple Cider Century 2013, as my first one ever
> 
> RAGBRAI--definitely on the bucket list
> 
> ...


I ran across it with then governor, Jennifer Granholm, in the 1st annual Labor Day's Mackinac Bridge Fun Run back in 2004. Super cool as all the walkers get to watch me and a group of runners accompanying the governor.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

antonlove said:


> I'm entering my 3rd year of cycling and I have been trying to get a taste of as many events as possible. Here is my list of rides that I have done before and will definitely do this coming season:
> 
> Horribly Hilly Hundred in Blue Mounds, WI. A real sufferfest if you're into that kind of thing.
> 
> ...


Have you done the Capital City Century in Springfield? I did it back in 2011 and really enjoyed it. I like the route configuration(in a clover leaf form) with all the different distance route leading back to a same food stop/rest station in the center. Capital City Century

There is also the No Baloney Ride here in Peoria with quite of few rolling hills if you like riding on country roads. IVW - No Baloney

Also, if you are ever out in New Jersey, do the MS Coast the Coast ride. It's a scenic route along the shoreline starting from Monmouth heading down to Cape May. I did this 2 day ride back in 2009 when I was living near Philly. National MS Society: Bike MS Coast the Coast Ride


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Have you done the Capital City Century in Springfield? I did it back in 2011 and really enjoyed it. I like the route configuration(in a clover leaf form) with all the different distance route leading back to a same food stop/rest station in the center. Capital City Century
> 
> There is also the No Baloney Ride here in Peoria with quite of few rolling hills if you like riding on country roads. IVW - No Baloney
> 
> Also, if you are ever out in New Jersey, do the MS Coast the Coast ride. It's a scenic route along the shoreline starting from Monmouth heading down to Cape May. I did this 2 day ride back in 2009 when I was living near Philly. National MS Society: Bike MS Coast the Coast Ride


Thank you for posting. I've never done the CCC before and it looks terrific. I'm putting that on my schedule and going to try to work that one in. My group usually does the Harmon Hundred that weekend, but I'd like to try this new ride. The Harmon Hundred is very close to that clover leaf form you referred to.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

For those that like the Horribly Hilly, may I suggest the Arcadia Brute and Kickapoo Kicker. Not as crowded and draws equally from Wisconsin and the Twin Cities.

Beautiful roads. Very rural. Oh, and both are harder than the HHH. Really.


----------



## laxpatrick (Jan 22, 2012)

We've got some decent rides up in Trempealeau County and the La Crosse area. In particular, the rides on the club site: 
Bike Club of Trempealeau County, Wisconsin

Starts this year with the Hipbreaker May 11th.


----------



## Gregman2 (May 8, 2006)

antonlove said:


> I ride with the group SMOKIN' SPOKES. We wear the hi vis jerseys. If you see any of us out, ask for Cheetah. They will point you in my direction.


Alright Saturday I'll be looking out for ya. If you see anyone wearing a Team ZYM Hydration jersey ask for Greg.

Anyone else - chime in with how to find and identify yourself


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

antonlove said:


> This year, I'd like to try Lorie's Lakeside Century, the Sub-5 Century (I hope they aren't scheduled the same weekend), and the Tour De Shawnee. Has anyone ever done any of these rides? What is your opinion of them?


I did the Lorie's Lakeside Century, and it was an absolute blast. I've never ridden on this side of Lake Michigan before and it is absolutely beautiful. I would love some warmer weather, but they can't control that. The people were friendly and helpful, the route was beautiful, and the food was good too. I'm adding this to the "must do" list.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been through New Buffalo several times stopping for gas and food on the way back to Michigan and on the way to Chicago. Never realized it's a cycling community. Looks like a nice route.

Btw, I did the 2 Rivers Century last month along with my club's annual No Baloney Century. Kankakee is a great place to ride. All the routes are very scenic. I missed a turn at the beginning of the red route and winded up doing 129 miles instead of 124 miles. I didn't mind since it was a perfect day for riding(low 80s with no wind and low humidity). I clocked in at 7-1/2hrs, not bad considered I was riding solo almost the entire ride. I can't wait to do it again next year. 

I also did the Tri-State Century Ride back in July and CCC 2 weeks ago. I think you would appreciate the Tri-State Ride which starts in Hammond, IN going through Chicago and upon to Kenosha, WI, using a mix of streets, trails and country roads. Again got lucky with the weather for the ride(80s, no wind and low humidity). Not so lucky with CCC. Rained the first 30 or so miles and heavy at times. MY cleats fell like it had extra 5lbs with all the water it absorbed. Eventually, it did dry up and turned sunny, though my clothes remained wet. Still enjoyed the ride since it was a new starting point this year. 

I have one more ride left for this season, the Pumpkin Pie Ride up in Ottawa in October. It should be a challenge since there are pretty good hills around Starved Rock area. It will be worth it since they are serving pumpkin pie after the ride.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I have been through New Buffalo several times stopping for gas and food on the way back to Michigan and on the way to Chicago. Never realized it's a cycling community. Looks like a nice route.
> 
> Btw, I did the 2 Rivers Century last month along with my club's annual No Baloney Century. Kankakee is a great place to ride. All the routes are very scenic. I missed a turn at the beginning of the red route and winded up doing 129 miles instead of 124 miles. I didn't mind since it was a perfect day for riding(low 80s with no wind and low humidity). I clocked in at 7-1/2hrs, not bad considered I was riding solo almost the entire ride. I can't wait to do it again next year.
> 
> ...


It was a terrific route. It's all flat for the 1st 50 or 60 miles, then some hills to finish you off. My friends were pooped by the end. We all had a great time. 

You're right about the perfect weather for the Two Rivers Century. My brother only had his bike for a month at that point, so we only did the metric century. He averaged 18.4mph. I think that's good for a noob. 

Is the CCC ride you refer to the Capital City Century? If so, I don't feel bad that I missed it. However, I'm headed to Alabama to do the All You Can Eat Century this coming Saturday, and there is rain in the forecast there. :sad: 

Lastly, I don't want to personally trash any ride, but I did not have a good experience at the Pumpkin Pie Ride in Ottawa. :nono: They've lost me for good. Hopefully, your experience will be much better than mine.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, CCC=Capital City Century. Anything important I should be aware of the Pumpkin Pie Ride? Wow, sounds like your bro is a natural. 18.4mph by himself? I averaged 17mph by myself. I wasn't fast enough for the groups and was too fast for the other riders. I'm used to flying solo just like my dating life.:cryin: Good luck in Bama and bring your rain gears.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Yes, CCC=Capital City Century. Anything important I should be aware of the Pumpkin Pie Ride? Wow, sounds like your bro is a natural. 18.4mph by himself? I averaged 17mph by myself. I wasn't fast enough for the groups and was too fast for the other riders. I'm used to flying solo just like my dating life.:cryin: Good luck in Bama and bring your rain gears.


It appears as though we have the same dating life. :mad2: My bro wasn't by himself on the Two Rivers Century. I nursed him along. But, he is a natural. He's now had his bike for 3 months and he averaged over 20mph for the 1st time yesterday. He's now getting fast enough to ride with faster groups and I'm sure that he's well on his way to being an incredible cyclist. 

As for 'Bama, my rain gear is packed. Can't wait to do the ride. The last time I went down there the Spring City Cycling Club were very hospitable. 

As I posted before I don't want to trash the ride publicly, so I will pm you about the Pumpkin Pie Ride.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I did Lorie's Lakeside Century (100 mile option). It was a terrific ride. It was chilly (for me anyway) at first, but was a beautiful ride along Lake Michigan before turning inland for some hill work. I'll definitely do this ride again.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I did Tour De Shawnee this past weekend. I wanted to report here my thoughts on the ride. 

I went from Chicago, thinking that there was a good chance the weather would be warmer if I traveled 300 miles south. That didn't pan out, bummer. However, the volunteers were sooooo nice. And, the food at the rest stops was good. 

Having said that, unfortunately, my experience was not good. I am terrified of dogs, and there were loose dogs all along the route. Secondly, there was loose gravel on some steep inclines and declines. Lastly, but not least, some of the volunteers were smoking at the rest stops while standing right next to the provisions that they were giving out. They were obviously very nice people but I didn't appreciate the cigarette smoke right next to me while trying to refill my water bottles. I would imagine there were many cyclists who felt that way. The least they could do would be to move away from the tables. 

The good news is that the organizers had GREAT signage and there was really a very small chance you would miss a turn. There was caution signs everywhere warning of the loose gravel, and there was even one warning, "Caution: Bicycle chasing dogs." 

So, this would preclude me from doing the ride again, but if you're comfortable with that, then you can certainly check out the ride. Again, the volunteers were very nice. Another rider suggested that I do the Tour De Corn next year. I just might.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought about doing this ride back after I did the CCC. Unfortunately, I couldn't get any of my cycling buddies to buy in since 3 of the 4 did the Hilly 100 in Bloomington, Indiana the weekend prior to Tour De Shawnee. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I thought about doing this ride back after I did the CCC. Unfortunately, I couldn't get any of my cycling buddies to buy in since 3 of the 4 did the Hilly 100 in Bloomington, Indiana the weekend prior to Tour De Shawnee. Thanks for the feedback.


One of our riders swears by the Hilly Hundred in Bloomington, IN, but he was out of town on business this year. I don't know if they usually fall on the same weekend, but I will most likely give the Hilly Hundred the nod next year.


----------



## tjuillerat (Nov 9, 2012)

If you're looking for something fun and challenging (and a great excuse to keep riding all year long), check out the Sub-9 Gravel Grovel the weekend after Thanksgiving.

Gravel Grovel

Then, take a peak at the Sub-9 Death March which takes place the first weekend in March.

Death March

Both are a great time and a blast for the competitive AND recreational rider!


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

In the Spring, Horsey Hundred near Lexington KY.
Summer, Shoreline West. Someday I'm going to do that, but it seems to fall on my family reunion every year.
Late summer, DALMAC - any of the four routes. Or BRAT (Bike Ride Around Tennessee)
BRAT routes vary between east/central/west; so never the same from one year to the next.
Fall, Hilly Hundred


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this thread to talk about the events that I'm doing this year.

 The Udder Century -I've done this ride a number of times. It's a great ride with good food at the end. This is a good tuneup earlier in the season to test your legs.

The Michigan Mountain Mayhem Spring Classic - This will be my first time doing this ride. I'm excited to go. I've heard great things about this ride.

The Horribly Hilly Hundred - I try to do this ride as often as I can. This ride is great suffering, and I look forward to it. I wonder how I'll feel after having done the MMM ride the week before.

The Two Rivers Century - I always do this ride. I love this ride. I will do it again and again and again. 

I'm sure I'll do more, but these are the ones I'm currently committed to do.


----------



## guiltyverdict (Feb 26, 2012)

Cowalunga would be worth checking out. They have multiple distances over multiple days. The first day ends at beautiful Lake Geneva.

CowaLUNGa 2015 Bike Tour - 19th Annual Tour - Respiratory Health Association


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

guiltyverdict said:


> Cowalunga would be worth checking out. They have multiple distances over multiple days. The first day ends at beautiful Lake Geneva.
> 
> CowaLUNGa 2015 Bike Tour - 19th Annual Tour - Respiratory Health Association


Someone asked me today if I knew any multiday tours that are good. I must admit that it's tough for me to pull myself away from the Two Rivers Century, so it's not very likely that I would do this one, but I can mention it to my friends. Thanks.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

As someone who is moving back to the Midwest (SE Minnesota), I really appreciate these suggestions. I hope to be able to ride some/all of these. I also hope to be able to ride the Alamanzo 100 and the TOMRV which I never was able to do while I lived in Iowa but I will be living pretty close to those rides. Any Minnesota suggestions (even winter events) would be appreciated.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I rode TOMRV for the first time last year and absolutely loved the tour. I'll be riding again this June 13-14.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Our club has several members who are doing TOMRV this year. People who do it, LOVE it!


----------



## Marzo92 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Ride Across Wisconsin*

Try this -

http://rideacrosswisconsin.com/


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll be riding the Almanzo 100 this coming weekend. I'm really looking forward to it, I even put the knobbies back on the cross bike last night.


----------



## DirtyPhill (Mar 2, 2009)

+1 for the Almanzo


----------

